# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Erectiepillen bestellen via internet

## gevaar van internetpillen

Heb je erectiepillen via internet gekocht of overweeg je dat te doen? *Pas op,* want dit is echt gevaarlijk. Uit onderzoek van het RIVM (Rijksinstituut voor Volksgezondheid en Milieu) blijkt dat *meer dan 97% van de erectiepillen die via internet worden gekocht neppillen zijn*. Een neppil is ongecontroleerd, dus niemand weet wat voor stoffen er in deze pillen zitten. Soms zitten er helemaal geen werkzame stoffen in, vaak verkeerde doseringen en soms zelfs echt *gevaarlijke stoffen* (bijvoorbeeld diabetes-medicijnen). Je loopt daardoor *serieuze gezondheidsrisicos*. Meer weten over het gevaar van neppillen? Kijk op http://internetpillen.nl/soorten_int...tie/index.aspx voor waargebeurde verhalen en meer informatie.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi gevaar van internetpillen,

Goed van je dat je onze leden wilt waarschuwen voor dit soort nepsites/pillen!

----------


## Robin1811

Vigrax erectiepillen - vigrax.nl Ik heb de bestelling zoals beloofd op tijd ontvangen en de pillen werken fantastisch.

----------


## polertun

Koop in Erectiepillen webwinkel

----------

